# Fence posts how far apart?



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Im planning to put up 6 ft wood fence (common stockade fencing) they are 6x8 panels, i am going to buy the 4x4 8ft posts. Now i was going to space the posts 8ft apart so the panels could meet at the posts but i also heard of spacing them 6ft apart to make the fence more sturdy, some reason this does not make sense to me. Anyone who has experience with this clear this up? What is the best way to space them?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ckb3216 said:


> Im planning to put up 6 ft wood fence (common stockade fencing) they are 6x8 panels, i am going to buy the 4x4 8ft posts. Now i was going to space the posts 8ft apart so the panels could meet at the posts but i also heard of spacing them 6ft apart to make the fence more sturdy, some reason this does not make sense to me. Anyone who has experience with this clear this up? What is the best way to space them?


6' Spacing with 8' panels? Your right, doesn't make sense.....you still need a post where the two panels meet......

If you do the posts right....8' will be fine.....

Make sure you use PT posts.....and if it's more than 4 or 5 posts....rent an auger.....unless your into S&M and just want the exercise.....

The way I have done posts....I set the 2 ends.....plumb and straight....then I run a string from top to top and and another one at the base....then align the other posts to those strings.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

make sure your preservative treated post are rated for ground contact. This has more treatment than normal treated wood. Not all post are rated for ground contact.

Good luck!


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

8ft spacing seems excessive, particularly for a 6ft high panel considering possible wind load.

Is 4ft spacing too much work? Alternatively, if wind load is not an issue (perhaps sheltered location), could you bolt horizontal rails of 2x4s to the tops and bottoms of the posts, and then screw the panels to the rails?


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah. I think 8 FT spacing should work fine, dont think wind would be much of an issue. Im a real Newb when it comes to fencing and decking and all, i would like to use screws not nails, any suggestions on the size? What type etc. ?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well....coming from Texas where there are only 3 types of fences....Stockade (wood), chainlink and barbed wire.....I have never seen a stockade fence panel on less than 8'....


----------

